# Programm "Road Chat" realisierbar?



## Chris_Torro (28. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier. Ich bin sehr interessiert an die JAVA-Programmierung und bringe es mir zur Zeit selbst mit Hilfe von Büchern und Tutorials bei.
Ich habe Erfahrung in QBasic und Grundlagen in C.

Ich bin auf diesem Forum durch die Googlesuche gekommen.

Mein Ziel ist es in den nächsten Monaten ein bestimmtes Programm / App zuschreiben „Roadtrip Chat“.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob dies mit JAVA realisierbar ist. Oder ob ich es eher doch als Android-App programmieren soll?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir ein Tipp geben könntet ob meine Idee möglich ist (für kein Pro-Programmierer) und wenn ja, wie ich da am besten vorgehen soll.


Idee: „Roadtrip Chat“
Das Programm soll als Hilfe für ein Roadtripp mit mehrere Fahrzeugen dienen.
Das Programm soll auf Tabletts (Android / Windows) laufen

HW:
Es sollen in jedem Fahrzeug,  welches am Roadtripp teilnehmen, mit einem Tablett mit dem Programm „Roadtrip Chat“inkl.  Sim-Karte (Internetzugang) bestückt sein.

Funktionen Programm:
A: Es soll auf der Oberfläche eine Landkarte (Google Maps / Earth) angezeigt werden.
B: Auf der Landkarte sollen die Positionen der beteiligten Fahrzeugen (Als Punkte oder Icons) angezeigt werden.
C: Es soll durch Touch des Icons eines Fahrzeugs ein Chatfenster geöffnet werden wodurch man mit diesem Fahrzeug per Chat (Schreiben / Videochat) kommunizieren kann.
D: Bonus: Falls möglich, oben in der Ecke der Landkarte soll eine Blitzwarnung angezeigt werden. (Anbindung von Blitzer.de?)

Das wäre meine Idee. Meint Ihr dies würde in Java realisierbar sein?

Ich würde mich super auf ein Feedback von euch freuen!

Lg,
Chris


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Nov 2014)

Ja, das wäre mit Java realisierbar.


----------



## Chris_Torro (28. Nov 2014)

Super danke! Dann werde ich mir Java beibringen.


----------

